# قراءة المقاومة عن طريق الالوان



## عبد الوارث (31 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يوجد من لديه دليل لمعرفة أومية المقامة عن طريق الوان خطوطها ؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فى هذا الرابط
http://www.csgnetwork.com/resistcolcalc.html
حاسبة لتحسب القيم
لتحفظ الألوان تذكر أنها ألوان الطيف
أحمر برتقالى اصفر أخضر أزرق بنفسجى 
يسبقهم الأسود يعنى صفر ثم البنى يعنى واحد
و يليهم الرمادى ثم الأبيض
تدريج منطقى ولو لديك خبرة قليلة فى ألوان الرسم ومزجها ستفهم هذا الترتيب


----------



## عبد الوارث (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز ماجد


----------



## Hassano1985 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تفضل اخي الكريم:15:
خود هالبرنامج وادعيلي :14:
وشكرا للاخ ماجد وبعد اذنك


----------



## عبد الوارث (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد كل من سيفيتفيد من البرنامج سيدعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عبد الوارث (31 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا كل من سيستفيد وعذرا للخطأ الاملائي


----------



## Hassano1985 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

عبد الوارث قال:


> اكيد كل من سيفيتفيد من البرنامج سيدعو لك بالتوفيق


 

انا قرأتها صح مع انها مكتوبة خطأ
اتمنى ان يكون عجبك البرنامج ويكون هو طلبك


----------



## hamedco (2 يناير 2010)

_شكرا ياحبيب عاشت ايدك_


----------



## madrasa (3 يناير 2010)

سلمت الايادى


----------



## المجبري جالو (3 يناير 2010)

_ مشكووووووور أخي في الله_


----------



## bamaarouf (4 يناير 2010)

_مشكووووووور_


----------



## saidi030 (15 يناير 2010)

*إلى الاخ الكريم*

إن شاء الله ستجد كل ماتحتاج عن المقاومات في الملف المرفق


----------



## dinaG (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سلامة المنسي (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

شي مهم واساسي ويجب على كل مهندس معرفة قراءة المقاومه من الالوان


----------



## مهندس بوعافية (24 يوليو 2010)

وهذا موضوع من مدونتي يشرح قراءة المقاومة عن طريق الألون وهو شرح فيديو باللغة الإنجليزية
http://electro.zaghost.com/?p=270


----------



## عمادمحمدعلى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## majdweb (10 يناير 2013)

مشكور وتسلم الايادي


----------



## أبووهيب (11 يناير 2013)

بالتوفيق .....................................................


----------



## عاطف عدلى (7 أبريل 2014)

*شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس*


----------



## محمدحما (26 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## sobhy_show2000 (24 فبراير 2015)

بارك اللة فيك والف شكررررررررر


----------



## mkalik (1 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

